# So what does the latest research on coffee say? Good or bad?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I can't keep up with the wavering research and web acticles and opinions on coffee. Seems like for every good article, there's a bad one.
I'm not a big coffee drinker. I do drink it occassionally at work. But I like to drink half a cup before a big ride because coffee never fails to losen my "colon sphincter" and clear the plumbing system.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

The latest article I read said that coffee doesn't dehydrate you like you may think. You are taking in quite a bit of water while consuming coffee. I'll post it if I can find it.
Whether the latest research says it is good or bad, I'm still going to drink it. At least half the time I'll be doing the correct thing. 
And yes, it is quite the miracle worker, especially when accompanied with a bowl of oatmeal. I swear, I usually leave my house about an hour later than I intended when I have the two for breakfast. 
I usually do a double shot of espresso before MTB races. For about 3 hours I'm tweaking out like a meth-head running around the desert without any clothes on.


----------



## hubcyclist (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't care, I'm going to drink my coffee everyday (I'm in Boston, gotta have my dunkin!)


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

It's good today but it will be bad tomorrow - just like everything else.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Current research says if you drink it already, keep drinking it, if not, start.
Being that you're an occasional drinker I think any of those caffeinated gels would work better for you than a heavy drinker.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO, most caffeinated gels or soft drinks have too little caffeine to be of much value. Recommendations for a pre or mid ride boost are for ~200mg. If you already get a lot of caffeine, then you'll get no boost from it as you've reset your baseline and need to keep taking it just to maintain normal.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I need coffee. The end.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> *I can't keep up with the wavering research and web acticles and opinions on coffee.* Seems like for every good article, there's a bad one.
> I'm not a big coffee drinker. I do drink it occassionally at work. But I like to drink half a cup before a big ride because coffee never fails to losen my "colon sphincter" and clear the plumbing system.


Did you [all in this thread] know that the real effects of caffeine for a given specific circumstance or population are not actually changing (reality / physiology is fixed). Individual studies only provide evidence to an overall body of work. They don't 'prove' anything.

But the outcome measures and population tested in STUDIES vary between those studies, leading to confusion regarding the merits of caffeine intake on outcome X. But the overall picture is rather clear on caffeine. 

There are multiple different doses, uses, and metabolic states that individuals may apply with caffeine.

Some key factors of interest:
1. Exercise performance
2. Anti fatigue
3. Fat oxidation (minor)
4. Power (Na / K / Ca handling)
5. RPE
6. longevity / glucose control / CVD health & risk

And many more.

Check out examine.com here: Caffeine - Scientific Review on Usage, Dosage, Side Effects | Examine.com

for continually updated information that attempts to be mostly unbiased. 

and I am about to get "caffeinated" to read student papers and also will still use / abuse caffeine almost independent of the health risks.:thumbsup:


----------



## misterwaterfallin (Sep 14, 2012)

Most pros drink coffee like it's going out of style so it can't be bad for you


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Bulletproof coffee. Try it. Works. Great.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey I tried one of those caffinated gel one time, and I recall it did give me a boost. I thought it was all due to the sugar, but I guess the caffine also contributed. My heart rate definitely went up even though I'm dead tired. Could be dangerous to the heart though, I don't know.

One time I also popped in one of those "Stay Awake" pills used by truckers. It says has caffine equivalent to a cup of coffee. And boy, my heartrate also got jacked up too. This was toward the end (last hour) of a 100 mile, 10,000 ft ride.

All I can say caffine definitely has a significant stimulative effect on me!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

My latest research, conducted just this morning actually, has concluded that coffee is very good.

Hubcyclist, I'm from Boston too. Get out and find yourself some decent coffee. Dunkin sucks. Seriously dude, it's not 1983 anymore so you've got much better options now.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

spade2you said:


> I need coffee. The end.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to spade2you again.

Damnit!


----------



## Troutstalker (Dec 28, 2013)

I love coffee and will always drink coffee. I think the negative effect of coffee is that it is an acidic food. Friel has a couple pages in his Bible about the effects of acid and alkaline foods on a masters athlete. Acidic foods can accelerate the loss of muscle mass. Of course, the amount of coffee I drink is probable a non-issue, but the cumulative effect is something I watch.

I also eat a lot of fruits and vegetables which are alkaline based foods...

Dark, black and bold is how I like my coffee. I think the calories in a froo froo coffee drink are worse than the coffee per se.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

The original question was about coffee, but many of the responses focus only on caffeine. My understanding is that the benefits of coffee extend far beyond those attributed to its caffeine content - some even potentially conflicting caffeine's effect, e.g., caffeine tends to increase blood pressure, but coffee drinkers have a reduced risk of stroke and heart disease. Coffee appears to reduce the risk of Alzheimer's, coffee drinkers appear to live longer, coffee drinkers have a lower risk of some of the leading types of cancer, has protective effects on the liver, and is apparently the biggest source of antioxidants in the typical Western diet...


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Troutstalker said:


> Dark, black and bold is how I like my coffee. I think the calories in a froo froo coffee drink are worse than the coffee per se.


I agree 100%. Some of those super dairy/sugar coffee drinks are crazy! Like Big-Mac status!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> Hey I tried one of those caffinated gel one time, and I recall it did give me a boost. I thought it was all due to the sugar, but I guess the caffine also contributed. My heart rate definitely went up even though I'm dead tired. Could be dangerous to the heart though, I don't know...


??? So you remember which one specifically? Most have 35 mg caffeine which is pretty negligible. A few have double that which is still not much, about the same as a weak cup of coffee. Are you particularly sensitive to caffeine? Do you normally drink coffee or tea? A typical can of cola has 35-40 gm caffeine. How does that affect you?


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have been experimenting on myself with coffee for years. It makes no difference one way or the other. On the other hand a thermos of coffee on a cold winter ride is not a bad thing to have around. 

PS

If coffee were a performance enhancer I would be the ex 7 time winner of the TDF and you would have never heard of that guy that other guy.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

SBard1985 said:


> For about 3 hours I'm tweaking out like a meth-head running around the desert without any clothes on.


 This imagery - I do not need.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Nubster said:


> Bulletproof coffee. Try it. Works. Great.


What the hell? I googled it thinking it was some off-the-radar brand and read that it's coffee, butter and fat?
Guess I'd try it.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

My research this morning said it was needed. I expect the same tomorrow.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Drink coffee black. 

If you can't drink it black, it's not worth drinking. 

An interesting thing about coffee, the caffeine... it helps with asthma attacks.
The effect of caffeine in people with asthma - National Library of Medicine - PubMed Health

Yerba Mate contains small amounts of Theophylline, which is a bronchodilator .... and alternative to consider


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

cbk57 said:


> I have been experimenting on myself with coffee for years. It makes no difference one way or the other. On the other hand a thermos of coffee on a cold winter ride is not a bad thing to have around...


So your anecdotal observation trumps the controlled scientific studies that have been done?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

it's just like everything else...consume it in moderation and there's likely no problems.

I have 1.5 cups every morning...I enjoy the ritual of grinding good beans, smelling the aroma, and the little boost from the caffeine.

otoh, I see co-workers that drink up to 10 cups a day of disgusting, nasty sludge...that can't be good for you.


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

I would hate to let logic get in between me and my coffee.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

looigi said:


> ??? So you remember which one specifically? Most have 35 mg caffeine which is pretty negligible. A few have double that which is still not much, about the same as a weak cup of coffee. Are you particularly sensitive to caffeine? Do you normally drink coffee or tea? A typical can of cola has 35-40 gm caffeine. How does that affect you?


Clif double exresso gel has tons of caffeine for a gel, taste like crap though. It's an accurate description of the flavor, about like a cup coffee that's been left out for a week and nothing left but the syrupy stuff on the bottom.

I used to put coffee in my aluminum water bottled back in the days of track. Worked better than any of the caffeinated gels. I like cold coffee though. Tried adding coffee hot once and it melted the outer rubber/plastic coating and made a heck of a mess.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> I can't keep up with the wavering research and web acticles and opinions on coffee. Seems like for every good article, there's a bad one.


I think you haven't been paying attention for a while, and your premise is wrong. There were some studies saying bad things about coffee quite a while back, but for quite some time now there have been multiple reports indicating either mostly neutral results, or positive ones -- i.e., health benefits. 

I had my usual two double shots of espresso this morning, and my head and my mouth both agree that it was good.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

As JCavilia astutely points out, the data suggesting there are poor outcomes associated with casual coffee drinking are very old. In fact, they believe these data were incorrect because the majority of people in these large epidemiological studies also smoked. Newer data has found better results. 

Lesson of the day: realize that large database studies that find associations between two things (coffee drinking and heart attacks) do NOT prove cause and effect. They only say that the people in the study had a higher incidence of an outcome. Any of these studies would have to be followed by different types of studies to demonstrate a true cause and effect.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Nubster said:


> Bulletproof coffee. Try it. Works. Great.


Found some info on this. 
I'd try it.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

sandiegosteve said:


> My research this morning said it was needed. I expect the same tomorrow.


Was just in Jamaica on a similar research mission. Results of my study indicate that Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee ingested while observing the ocean has synergistic effects. Plan to continue research next year if I can secure funding.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Found some info on this.
> I'd try it.


Sounds disgusting to me, and the guy's claims sound like a crock (especially the very expensive "upgraded" "low-toxin" coffee). 

But if it works for you, feel free.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

jspharmd said:


> Lesson of the day: realize that large database studies that find associations between two things (coffee drinking and heart attacks) do NOT prove cause and effect.


I wonder the same thing about all those observational studies about red meat increasing risk of cancer and heart disease. It could also be that the people who eat the most red meat also lead otherwise unhealthy lifestyles (higher BMI's, don't exercise, eats lots of sugar/refined carbs etc, drink too much etc.)


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> I wonder the same thing about all those observational studies about red meat increasing risk of cancer and heart disease. It could also be that the people who eat the most red meat are also the least healthy.


Are you talking about the studies where they lumped in heavily processed meats like hotdogs, deli sandwiches, pizzas, and burritos which are usually consumed with big servings of white flour anyway?


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Also, how many of the people eating red meat were doing cardio like a well trained cyclist. 

Unfortunately, we will never see a randomized controlled trial of healthy red meat eaters versus non-red meat eaters.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I love cow meat.


----------



## 80sroadie (Jul 30, 2012)

I have just finished a very in-depth scientific analysis and it revealed the following;
1)The more coffee people drink the more money I get from the coffee shop my wife and I run.
2)The more money I make from the coffee business the more new bike stuff I buy.
3)The more new bike stuff I buy the better I think I am on the bike.

Therefore, the more coffee everyone drinks the better I think I am. 
Unfortunately my average speed has not changed!


----------



## jennyv (Nov 14, 2012)

The International Society of Sport Nutrition came out with a position stand: caffeine and performance here: JISSN | Full text | International society of sports nutrition position stand: caffeine and performance. My assumption is that their position has not changed given that it has not been supplanted/updated. Here is what they say:

1.) Caffeine is effective for enhancing sport performance in trained athletes when consumed in low-to-moderate dosages (~3-6 mg/kg) and overall does not result in further enhancement in performance when consumed in higher dosages (≥ 9 mg/kg). 
2.) Caffeine exerts a greater ergogenic effect when consumed in an anhydrous state as compared to coffee. 
3.) It has been shown that caffeine can enhance vigilance during bouts of extended exhaustive exercise, as well as periods of sustained sleep deprivation. 
4.) Caffeine is ergogenic for sustained maximal endurance exercise, and has been shown to be highly effective for time-trial performance. 
5.) Caffeine supplementation is beneficial for high-intensity exercise, including team sports such as soccer and rugby, both of which are categorized by intermittent activity within a period of prolonged duration. 
6.) The literature is equivocal when considering the effects of caffeine supplementation on strength-power performance, and additional research in this area is warranted. 
7.) The scientific literature does not support caffeine-induced diuresis during exercise, or any harmful change in fluid balance that would negatively affect performance.

As for coffee in general, it also contains antioxidants which are beneficial. Also, on a side note, you do not want to consume more than 500mg of caffeine/24 hour period due to potential side effects. A cup of coffee has about 70-90mg of coffee (depending on type).


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

> Most pros drink coffee like it's going out of style so it can't be bad for you


huh?!?


----------

